# Just some Flies



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Haven't tied forever lately. Been busy Bass fishing and Crappie fishing. So I finally tied a couple Nymphs and Dry Flies last night for some Trout fishing. I'm kinda new to fly fishing and just wanted to see what you guys thought. Thanks


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Those look pretty good, Rod Hawg. The 1st one (the dry fly) I would put a few more hackle wraps on it. The 2nd one (the emerger) maybe just trim the hair at the head a little bit shorter. Other than that, good job, they'll both fish fine the way they are too.


----------



## jeffjenkins1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice flies!

Jeff


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks.I will. I'm a fly tying noobie. Really enjoy it in the winter time. But rarely do it in the summer. Really enjoy catching fish on something you made. Anyway. Thanks for the pointers


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice. Just one thing, its hard to tell on your flies, but try not to crowd the eye of the hook with thread and other materials(kinda looks like you did on the first one) because once you start using them the thread will unravel and come apart. Overall looking good! 

ps. if you ever fish for wild brookies somewhere use the first fly, they will slam it


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

On the Adams Dry Fly. I crowded it just a little to much. So typically when I do that I put a little varnish on them to keep from slipping. The Elk Hair Caddis and Hare's Ear had plenty of room around the hook eye. Thanks for the tip however! Just want to become a better tier.


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

It's hard to say from the angle, but the elk hair on the EHC looks pretty long. Of course, the fish probably won't care a whit.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

The hair is around an inch long inch an a half long. At least. Thats what I typically aim for, for Trout Flies. Now if it was for Gills. I'd make the wing a little smaller. I did get a 5lb. Largemouth on that pattern however. So that big bait big fish theory paid off.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I think they look good. I am going to get into fly tying this winter I cant wait. Hopefully I will be good enough to tie some musky flies to be ready for next spring.


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

Rod Hawg said:


> The hair is around an inch long inch an a half long. At least. Thats what I typically aim for, for Trout Flies. Now if it was for Gills. I'd make the wing a little smaller. I did get a 5lb. Largemouth on that pattern however. So that big bait big fish theory paid off.


From the perspective of traditional fly tying, the issue isn't how long the hair is in absolute inches, it's how long it is relative to the fly. That is, it's about proportions. The traditional elk hair caddis has certain proportions. It looks to me like your hairs stick way, way past the bend of the hook. That's what I meant by too long.

But as I said before, I'm just referring to what traditional tiers would say. If that matters to you, then you might need to change something. If you only care if it catches fish (which is how I usually feel about these things), then that's all that matters.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats how I was tought to tie it. But I've seen most Elk-Hairs have the front hair short of the hook-eye. If that mekes any sense. I've tied them both and that versions my favorite. Caught some big fish on that fly.











This is what I got last year


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

WOW!! That's a hog of gill.


----------



## Magic Rat (Jul 25, 2011)

That looks like a DELICIOUS bluegill


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha. I just released him. I love to eat fish but I don't typically keep the lunkers unless they are gonna die or something like that.


----------



## zippo (Apr 11, 2011)

Some Good Flies there, The Only thig i can say (because Im Guilty of it) and i can really tell in the picture but the First one (an adams i do believe) one thing i was always told was to make sure that the hackle fibers dont extend longer the point of the hook. They say it wont float right, But me I like to have them longer then once I Get to the stream and see how it rides I trim if need be. But all in all Very good flies. 

PS I had a bear of a time with elk hair caddis patters when i fist started with trimming near the eye because my scissors werent fine enough to get in close and not really sharp enough to cut the elk hair cleanly, so i picked up a pair of Orvis razor scissors and it made a world of difference. 

also check out you tube, there are hundreds of videos out there on how to tie flies. its where i learn how to tie new flies.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the pointers. Next year I'm gonna try to get some Brook Trout in Ontario on some of them. We'll see what happens


----------



## zippo (Apr 11, 2011)

Rod Hawg said:


> Thanks for the pointers. Next year I'm gonna try to get some Brook Trout in Ontario on some of them. We'll see what happens


Just remember you can never have too many flies. And the quality of materials Helps a lot, dont make the mistakes I have made of ordering blind off the internet, I found that its best to find a fly shop and see what they got first, most will ship to you but looking at the quality of items they sell in person helps a lot when finding good materials to tie with.


----------

